# Newbie looking for tips to finish smoker



## bigg125 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello,
    I am in the process of building my first smoker. It is basically done but if any of you have any advice on finishing touches I would welcome them. I have taken a  55 gallon Barrell put a chimney in the bung and cut a "stoker door" in the back and a supply door in the front. My biggest question is how air tight does it need to be. The doors leak a little smoke but very little. Any way thanks for having me and I look forward to any input


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello bigg125, If you have some pictures that would be very helpful.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 11, 2007)

Welcome Bigg -

How about a little more information about yourself?

The bung hole won't be big enough for proper air flow. It has been suggested that the stack should be 4" and level with the grate for proper flow.

It doesn't have to be "air tight" but the tighter it is the better the flow from fire box vent to chimney stack.

Do you have a picture of your smoker? I am not sure I am visualizing your descriptions as to supply door in the front and "stoker door" in the back.

Many people here have build drum smokers and will be available for addtional help!


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 11, 2007)

It sounds like you are going vertical. Like a big drum smoker only different. The less leaks the better for fuel economy (sounds like I'm talking about a Jetta). Are you using a charcoal basket? Coals laying on the bottom or elevated for air flow?

Peculiarmike just finished making a BDS clone you can look and see if this has any ideas you can use...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=9007


----------



## bigg125 (Oct 13, 2007)

Here are some pictures of my smoker. Any comments/suggestions are welcome


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 13, 2007)

Ah Now I get it! Nice job!


----------



## bigg125 (Oct 13, 2007)

I guess I got so excited the other night when I found this site once I got on I did not even think to introduce myself. I am a Native Montanan with a wife and three kids Josh, Sarah, and Isaiah. I am an avid hunter and love to turn the animals I harvest into tasty concoctions. Jerky, Sausage and I am thinking of trying a Deer butt. Thanks for welcoming me and Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 13, 2007)

Have you considered a quality thermometer(s) so you know the temp at grate level(s)? Will you be trying to control the temps by opening / closing the bottom door? Have you fired it up any to see how it will act?


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi bigg125!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...Glad to have you aboard!...You're gonna love it here!...

Great job on your smoker there!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Until later...


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome bigg125, glad you joined us! The smoker looks awesome, nice job!


----------



## bigg125 (Oct 15, 2007)

pigcicles,


----------



## bigg125 (Oct 15, 2007)

PigCicles,
    I am headed to the local restaurant supply store on tuesday to get a couple of thermometers. I still need to drill a couple fresh air intake holes down low on each side. I fired it up a couple times with wood t0 see how things would go. It drafts ok will be much better with intake holes drilled. temp control may be my biggest battle at this point. but i think i can control it fairly well with back bottom door. I may need another top vent but i want to try it with charcoal before I cut anymore holes. 
bigg


----------



## john c (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome to the site fellow hunter.
Did you know that PETA stands for People Eating Tasty Animals.     Your work looks pretty good. That other plug on top looks perfect for a themometer placement
John C.


----------



## bigg125 (Oct 15, 2007)

john
I had not thought of that yet but what a great idea. thanks
Bigg


----------



## glued2it (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. Smokers lookin pretty good!


----------



## jamesb (Oct 15, 2007)

The tighter you can make it the better you will be able to control the air intake/temps...

James.


----------



## wavector (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Montana is very nice indeed.

I'd raise it off of the ground a bit with a few pieces of unistrut or something like that. It would allow for better ventilation from the bottom via a few holes or something. I believe verticals are harder to maintain temperature. Mine doesn't have a stack yet, just a hole. I'm thinking of going horizontal with mine.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF! Nice smoker!


----------



## wilson (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome on board, That is a nice smoker you got there.


----------



## moltenone (Oct 15, 2007)

bigg, welcome to the forum,your smoker looks good,if it leaks real bad you can always get another barrel and cut out some larger doors and place a 
gasket around each one,i would go two inches on all four sides that way
your sure to get a good seal.

good luck, 
mark


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






As you can see we DO want to help


----------

